# Aristocraft circus series



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi there,

I have 4 different Aristo circus cars.

How many different Cars are there in that series?

Thanks

Bernd


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't know there were Aristo circus cars.


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Torby

really not? do you maybe know Aristocraft circus cars?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

See yer at it again Bernard, sent you an email and a link!! Looks like there were 7 of em!! Regal


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

sent you an email jerry, thank you

for all who may not know how these cars look like, please watch my video on you tube under baeroni " Zirkuszug" 


the first two cars are Aristocraft, in the meantime i ve got two more, the stockcar and a reefer.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Bernd 

Here is a link to Aristo Crafts Database. 

http://www.aristocraft.com/database/ 

I see a Circus Stock car listed and I know they have FA-1 Circus listed 

Randy


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Randy,

in the meantime i become member of the Aristocraft Forum too, 

now i have all the information i need.

thanks

Bernd


----------

